# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Nenpike e amnistise ne UK per te rinjte e ardhur nen moshe

## B-rexha

Te dashur lexues pasi kam lexuar shume histori per Emigrantet ne Uk doja te shtoja se ne fakt qe nga amnistia e pare e dhene ne vitet 95 ku pothuajse te gjithe emigranteve i eshte pranuar azili e me vone amnistia per familjaret si dhe ajo per personat qe kane femije me shtetas anglez keto kohet e fundit eshte thene se nje amnisti e re eshte ne vijim. Faktikisht kjo histori ka pasur themele tematike pasi parlamentit anglez e ka pasur ne rendin e ardhshem shqyrtues por pas shtrengimit te ligjeve te emigracionit pas ndodhive te 7/7 ky shqyrtim kaloi nen vete direktorine e emigracionit ose ndryshe ministria e brendeshme por eshte nje pike e re ku thuhet se: te gjithe ata persona qe kane ardhur nen moshe ne angli ne nje periudhe te caktuar kane te drejten per qendrim te perhereshem ne angli kurse per amnisti te pergjithshme ndaj te te gjithe beqareve ekziston vetem ne thashethemet tona prandaj o njerez te mire shteti anglez nuk eshte si i "Yni" ku lajmet transmetohen nga njerezit e jo stypi shteteror!!!!!!! Prandaj shprehja qe doja te shtoja eshte : fjala merr fjalen por firma merr vertetesine ("REXHA")

----------

